# different kind of pet :)



## jmetal (Feb 12, 2014)

hi all. i'm new here. my family has one other pet (not including my daughter and hubby cuz they can be like one ;-)). we have a Grammostola rosea aka Chilean rose tarantula. yes you read right a tarantula. he's suppose to be my hubby's yet i find him so fascinating. i would show pics but i don't want to creep everyone out. if there was spoiler tags on here i would be able to put up the pics of him and only thous that want to see him can and thous that don't, don't have to. but yea that's the other pet we have :-D and would luv to have more


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome, I love my Ts. I have a Grammostola rosea and a brachypelma boehmei: Mexican fire leg. I am planning to get a P. metallica and P. Ornata. I'm glad to see that I'm not the only T lover.


----------



## jmetal (Feb 12, 2014)

yay!!! this is so cool...i thought i was gonna be the only one here that has a T. i'm so glad that there's at least one other :-D . when we got our T we didn't know much. so i looked around to find out more about taking care of them and found out there was some things that the last owner did wrong (must of been told the wrong way to care for him). but things are looking better for him since we now have him. 

omg!! P. metallica looks so cool. we hope to one day get a T. blondi.

o how long have you had your Ts? we've had ours for about 4 months now.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol well my mom had a rose hair that I grew up with that lived for 16 years until she passed, she raised her from a spiderling. So then we got my Mexican fireleg which I've had for about 5 years. And my current rose hair I've had about 2 years.

I love the metallica, and the undersides look so cool.
I also have been wanting an ornamental orange baboon T.
And the P. Ornata is something that I want because it the third largest T species.
If you ever want to find a good Tarantula forum I suggest Tarantulasus.com but to be warned they can be aggressive on how the Ts are being cared for and there knowledge. I am signed with that forum, and jeez they can be kinda crazy, like for example they only use scientific names for there spiders and Ts. But on the bright side I learned a lot about Ts.


----------



## jmetal (Feb 12, 2014)

wow. so they're the rough crowd huh? so i guess they think once you have a T then you should know everything. come on. you learn over time to become experienced. there will be some mistakes. and thanks i'll check them out and maybe put some in there places :twisted:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol ya I haven't been up there in a while so it there might be a lot of new people. They also have some cool and awesome tank ideas for Ts. And you will see some new Ts that you've never seen before.


----------

